# How deep should foam pits be??



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

I am thinking about building one, but how deep should they be?


----------



## Ride To The Hills (Mar 14, 2004)

my friend and i are thinking about building one too, my guess would be like 8 feet deep, but i have no experience in this. also, does anybody know where to get foam for one?
thanks
-rtth


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Ride To The Hills said:


> my friend and i are thinking about building one too, my guess would be like 8 feet deep, but i have no experience in this. also, does anybody know where to get foam for one?
> thanks
> -rtth


yeah, make it 8' tall. it should be fun to get out of....... 
most i've seen are about 5'......


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

thanks westcoast. i was thinking about 5 or 6. i still have to figure out where to get the foam though...


----------



## Ride To The Hills (Mar 14, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> yeah, make it 8' tall. it should be fun to get out of.......
> most i've seen are about 5'......


sorry it was just a wild guess, i found an article on woodwards and its 5 feet so i was way off.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

i have a pic of some dude doing backflips into one and its about 2m tall which is about 6ft...good luck finding that much foam...


----------



## downhillzeypher (Jan 13, 2004)

BJ- said:


> i have a pic of some dude doing backflips into one and its about 2m tall which is about 6ft...good luck finding that much foam...


 I think the one in Pastrana's backyard is 8ish....


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

im gonna build one too. mines gonna be 20 feet long, 15 feet wide, and 5 feet deep with a 7 foot dirt kicker. only problem is thats a shiii load of foam and i dont know where im gonna get any. 1500 square feet of foam to fill it, well its gonna be less. anyone have any ideas?? besides google and the phone book(tried those)


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

konabiker said:


> im gonna build one too. mines gonna be 20 feet long, 15 feet wide, and 5 feet deep with a 7 foot dirt kicker. only problem is thats a shiii load of foam and i dont know where im gonna get any. 1500 square feet of foam to fill it, well its gonna be less. anyone have any ideas?? besides google and the phone book(tried those)


it's 1500 cubic feet, not square, just thought i'd point that out. I 've run into the same problem with finding foam. I'm gonna call around tomorrow. good luck. ps if you go onto ebay there is a guy selling foam for $.41 for a bundle of 225 6" by 6" squares, it's like $25 for shipping though. He's in Kansas so if you live near there... good luck with your search for this springy gold.


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

matt said:


> it's 1500 cubic feet, not square, just thought i'd point that out. I 've run into the same problem with finding foam. I'm gonna call around tomorrow. good luck. ps if you go onto ebay there is a guy selling foam for $.41 for a bundle of 225 6" by 6" squares, it's like $25 for shipping though. He's in Kansas so if you live near there... good luck with your search for this springy gold.


yeah cubic, square, stupid dimensions. 41 cents for 225 squares, im so buying it. thanks for the tip.


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

just remember it's 25 for shipping, go on the ebay home page and type in foam pit if you wanna see it. it would take a lot of bundles to fill it though. because that onyl takes up like 28 cubic feet, I think, you work it out, make sure. good luck


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

thats alot of foam...


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

BJ- said:


> thats alot of foam...


yeah. ive decided to make mine smaller. i dont really think ill need it to be 20 feet long or 15 feet wide. its not gonna be 10x15x5, and i also just remembered i have a 7 foot quarter pimp i used to skate, so im gonna use that as the lip so we can move it around.

now i only need 750 cubic feet of foam......


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

hehehehehehehehehe...good luck...


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

BJ- said:


> hehehehehehehehehe...good luck...


ok, its getting late and i dont think my math is right. to fill my 10x15x5 foot foam pit i would need 3000 6'x'6 inch cubes. right?


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

hey kona biker- I think you would need like 26 bundles. because i figured that each bundle of 225 is 28 cu ft. so divide 750 by 28. it's 26.78. i hope i did this right. anyway, i probably didn't but i think i may of, ahh whatever- too late. so 26.78 x 225 is 6025.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

dude in on hollidays...hell no i aint doing maths...


----------



## oakhills (Mar 30, 2004)

*it's the foam*

that is hard to come by. Go to the dump, and get all the old couches you can find. It's very smelly stuff, but it's very cheap or free. I wanted to build one years ago, after visiting a dude who had one... He got all his foam at either salvage yards or the dump. I looked into buying the foam, and it would have been more $$ than two fully built up DH bikes....

I became better friends with the dude, and used his smelly ass foam pit.

good luck!


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

hehehehheheheh...konabikers gunna have a smelly foam pit...


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

BJ- said:


> hehehehheheheh...konabikers gunna have a smelly foam pit...


arrrgh. i dont think i would mind the smell i just want one. im gonna go on a search tommrow and find out if i can get enough. a couple of guys might be willing to pitch in to help pay for it, so well see how it goes.

and can someone tell me if my calculations were right?


----------



## Skygrounder (Apr 26, 2004)

Anybody got pics of one of these things?


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

konabiker said:


> ok, its getting late and i dont think my math is right. to fill my 10x15x5 foot foam pit i would need 3000 6'x'6 inch cubes. right?


remember, when you fill up a foam pit, it only takes about 2/3 the total pit size of foam to fill it up to the top. the foam is just thrown in, you are not trying to make a solid foam pool, you would just bounce off the top........


----------



## flyingwalrus (Apr 14, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> remember, when you fill up a foam pit, it only takes about 2/3 the total pit size of foam to fill it up to the top. the foam is just thrown in, you are not trying to make a solid foam pool, you would just bounce off the top........


thank you for pointing that out, I was hoping someone would before I had to. You can also make like the last foot something a little more dense, so that If you get down to that depth some how, it will be hard to hurt yourself on the bottom.

By the way, if you do use smelly old foam, throw a couple of those air freshener dealies into the mix  and keep a bottle of it handy for a pit spray-down. (if you actually care about smelling good-I don't  )

I was wondering what you do w/ these things when it rains, 'cuz if the foam gets wet, it would take weeks to dry all the way out


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

flyingwalrus said:


> thank you for pointing that out, I was hoping someone would before I had to. You can also make like the last foot something a little more dense, so that If you get down to that depth some how, it will be hard to hurt yourself on the bottom.


oh yeah, make the bottom 12" a solid layer......


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

flyingwalrus
I was wondering what you do w/ these things when it rains said:


> Tarp?!?
> 
> -TS


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> remember, when you fill up a foam pit, it only takes about 2/3 the total pit size of foam to fill it up to the top. the foam is just thrown in, you are not trying to make a solid foam pool, you would just bounce off the top........


yeah. i think total to fill it i would need like 4000, so 3000 should work good.


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> flyingwalrus said:
> 
> 
> > I was wondering what you do w/ these things when it rains, 'cuz if the foam gets wet, it would take weeks to dry all the way out
> ...


yeah, but here in santa barbara it like never rains so thats not a problem.

what do you guys think about a sunk in foam pit? i could dig it out and just fill that. it would need to be a massive hole but ive got all summer.


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

konabiker said:


> yeah, but here in santa barbara it like never rains so thats not a problem.
> 
> what do you guys think about a sunk in foam pit? i could dig it out and just fill that. it would need to be a massive hole but ive got all summer.


yeah, i'm digging a foam pit. with a tractor though. so it will probably only take a couple of days.


----------

